# Got around to snapping some pics of the new ZHP (BANDWIDTH WARNING)



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

2003 ZHP, Silver Grey

Bonus points to the person who can guess where these were taken (hint: southern suburb of Mpls)


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Looks so filled-in, so aggressive, so..._*right*_. :thumbup:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Looks so filled-in, so aggressive, so...right. :thumbup: *


I concur. I like the aggressive ground effects that are very tastefully done.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

ff said:


> *I concur. I like the aggressive ground effects that are very tastefully done. *


How do you like the wheel design? Is the ride quality much changed?


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *How do you like the wheel design? Is the ride quality much changed? *


I still like the M68's better... especially when it comes to cleaning. I cleaned these today for the first time. Yowza, they are a real biaaatch.

It's wierd, the ride actually seems less harsh than the normal SP ride (which really isn't that harsh at all), but at the same time, the car corners flatter, and steering is much more precise.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Whoa, SG is looking stunning under the sun :thumbup:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Absolutely love the color and the car. Congrats ff!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

LarryN said:


> *Absolutely love the color and the car. Congrats ff! *


Thanks!

Just wanted to add a comment, that the new 6 speed manual is easily the nicest feeling stickshift I've driven. Each gearshift lands with a firm, solid, perfectly weighted *thunk*. If you guys have ever driven the steptronic trans, and moved the lever from auto to manual mode, it has a really nice feeling thunk. Like 2 surfaces moving past each other that are perfectly machined and lubricated. The 6 speed is the same way. I don't remember the 5 speed ever being this satisfying to row through the gears.


----------



## langbr01 (Mar 31, 2003)

Your killing me with the pictures. I pick my 330i up friday, same color. I got the 6-speed too, and im really excited. Car looks great by the way. Im really happy I got the silver gray. When my dealer called he said that the tech prepping the car said it was by far his favorite BMW color. Cant wait!


----------



## enyce (Jan 21, 2003)

Silver gray is :bigpimp: .


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

ahhh... Spring time in Minneapolis..

What lake is that?


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

msp_guy said:


> *ahhh... Spring time in Minneapolis..
> 
> What lake is that? *


Crystal Lake in Apple Valley. Right next to Lac Lavon off of 160th.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

ff said:


> *Just wanted to add a comment, that the new 6 speed manual is easily the nicest feeling stickshift I've driven. Each gearshift lands with a firm, solid, perfectly weighted *thunk*. *


Cool. Was there ever a consensus regarding the exact differences between the zhp and non-zhp transmissions? We know they're basically the same, but it wasn't clear whether the throws were the same length, shifter same height, etc.

I'm guessing the feel in terms of gear engagement would be the same for sure. :thumbup:

Oh, BTW. Really sharp looking car. the color goes well with the car's shape and those wheels.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice car and color combo!!

I wish I could upgrade to the 330i ZHP. Because of the price difference, I'm going to settle for a 98 M3/4 instead. 

Congrats again. :thumbup:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Very Nice! :thumbup: :thumbup: Silver Gray reminds me of Granite Silver. It was offered on the E36 from 93-95.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks for the wonderful pics! :thumbup: i can guarantee you that between now and mid June when i pick up my car (also ZHP silver gray), i'll probably have looked at your pictures at least twice a day. in fact, i think i'll go back and take a look at thema gain.


----------



## Bimmer330 (Aug 31, 2002)

Great color! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: mbr 129*



piku said:


> *I guess, you are doing it the right way. Get the car now before you are locked in and all of your big decisions have to run by your wife  *


Well, I did consult her about it and made sure we got a car she likes too. But no doubt in the future she will have much more leverage.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *ff, why do you keep doing this? This is torture, I am serious.
> 
> I think from now on I am going to avoid any ZHP threads so I don't go insane with the wait.:tsk:
> 
> ...


 If your looking for a sporty color Imola Red is awesome.The color of my 98 M roadster was Imola.Its nice to see you can get it in a non M car now,its definitely the best of the BMW reds.I think you will be very happy with it.Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Congrats! - I'm jealous - soon contemplating a switch


----------

